# Finafarm platinum solution



## tgill42 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just wondering if anyone has experience with finafarm platinum kits and if they are worth the extra money, or should I just save it for extra pellets and such. Any help would be appreciated!


----------

